# Spero ,Ellerman Wilson Line.



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

ro-ro ferry operating between hull and gothenburg, i was on it for a year, i probably joined in late '68.
the ship had a fantastic social life, we were allowed to take passengers down to the crew bar which was run by the catering guys, in fact we didn't see too many deck crew in there.
the bar was always full to bursting during the season, with stewards and the passengers that the stewards had invited.
also, and just as important, was the football team, we trained in the winter at a place called "rosehill",and in the summer we were in a league, which was open to all nationalities, we played all of the games at rosehill.there were hundreds of ships in the league, a special points system had to be devised whereby you got bonus for beating a team that was high in the league, bonus's for scoring lots of goals etc.
each team was only allowed to play 7 league matches and they threw a special dinner and presentation for the winners. we were in the lead, well in the lead, after playing 5 league games, we would only play league matches against the top teams, we were winning with scores like 14-0, we seemed unbeatable, our swedish "mentor" stig danielson couldn't see anyone beating us.........................i was sacked from the ship for turning too late once too often............i saw some of my old ship mates........ we lost our last 2 league games, but still finished as the highest placed british ship.
we were presented with a pocket knife ( i believe) and a medal with a swedish ribbon on it. i got the medal, from george, the restaurant manager, but not the knife. i don't even have the medal now.
i'd love to chat to some of the team or anyone who use to watch us play.
who knows?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In about 1973 the bosun from Spero (either her or her successor) stayed at Anchor House, Hull, while on leave. Sorry can't remember his name but he'd been there for years. He told me about a sleazy Swede who came on board in Gothenburg and set up his cine equipment in the mess and showed a stack of blue movies to the crew. The show was greeted with plenty of laughs and ribald comments from the appreciative lads. While packing up his gear, the Swede said: "Right, who wants to be in one?" He turned round to see and empty mess room! Gentler days?

John T.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

She was of course broken up at Alang last year.

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> In about 1973 the bosun from Spero (either her or her successor) stayed at Anchor House, Hull, while on leave. Sorry can't remember his name but he'd been there for years. He told me about a sleazy Swede who came on board in Gothenburg and set up his cine equipment in the mess and showed a stack of blue movies to the crew. The show was greeted with plenty of laughs and ribald comments from the appreciative lads. While packing up his gear, the Swede said: "Right, who wants to be in one?" He turned round to see and empty mess room! Gentler days?
> 
> John T.


The bosun, was a tallish, thin chap, a Swede I believe, he now and again went on a bender, you always knew when he had been on one as he use to polish off a can ( or two ) of conny onny.
The Swede who use to come on board with the porn was affectionately known as Pete the Peddlar, no one ever use to buy anything of the porn, though if I remember correctly he use to do some trade in watches, one day someone knocked a mug of coffee over the whole selection of porn, Pete was none too happy.
Happy days eh!


----------

